

NYC Reinvent Payphones: Prototype Hack Day - janineyoong
http://reinventpayphones.prototypehackday.com/

======
jack-r-abbit
Interesting. I think it would be nice to see every payphone turned into a wifi
hotspot wired into a city wide network. This serves two things: 1) City wide
wifi (Don't we all want that?) 2)Payphones are then just VOIP handsets with a
payment machine attached. Win-Win

Payphone fees could probably be reduced but maybe not. Maybe the money
collected from the payphones is used to (partially?) offset the costs of
running the city wide network.

------
apaprocki
In case you didn't see the funny skit introducing this at this month's NY Tech
Meetup: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJx91LDXREk>

------
jonnycowboy
A great payphone hack would be to make it a dead-drop. Ie: put in a hard drive
and a usb port and small controller. Then plug in your usb key, dial a number,
it gets copied to the HD. Next person to insert his key and dial your number
gets the data you copied.

------
neovive
It's great seeing innovation challenges such as these; they're a win-win for
everyone involved.

------
DotNetPete1
reminds me of this <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRaWnd3LJfs>

